# Generator Running Cover



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

I've had my generator for a number of years but haven't yet worked out running it during a storm. 

Are there any reasons why I couldn't run it under a table covered with tarp, securing everything together with bunjees?

Another option is to run it inside my shed (8x12) that has (4) 18"x24" windows and a 8"x16" gable vent. The shed also houses my snow blower, lawn mower, and a few gas cans.

If I can I'd like to avoid building another enclosure just for the generator. I already checked out the GenTent and the IGAN generator tents online but neither of them look appealing to me.

Anyone have MacGyver-like solutions for running your generators during a storm?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

SunCast BMS2500 shed with some added features:


PowerMate PM0126000 6000/7500W Generator - panel faces left, exhaust faces bottom of exhaust fan on right.
U.S. Carburetion MSK3101 Tri-fuel regulator with quick connect mounted on back side of generator. The primary regulator & hose can be run out a hole in the intake side for hot weather use, or on the exhaust side for cold weather use where the exhaust air keeps the tank at a moderately warm temp.
The generator legs sit in two rubber cups screwed into the floor joist so the generator can't move.
16" 1,200CFM iLiving ILG8SF16V Exhaust Fan on the right side.
17" 5NKN4 Dayton gravity operated inlet shutter on the left side.
8 Gauge pigtail on upper left side going to Hubbell HBL2710AR L14-30R receptacle.
60' 8 Gauge GenerLink cable stored on hose reel on left. Mounts on side of garage to the left.
Red L14-30P to 4x 20A 120V outlets stored on back wall for non-GenerLink use.
Thermal remote monitor mounted (out of frame) above center on rear wall, and a second one mounted outside on the propane tank.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a tarp is a good sail!
as well as a gen tent if you get in to the 80 mph wind or more.
what fuel are you on?
that does make a difference.

a custom enclosure is nice.
and it needs to be well ventilated.

storing the fuel in the same area as a running gen is a big no.
think heat and vapor makes a BIG boom.

a concrete block shed with metal roof works well.
and a poured floor.

or use the gen shed's like some have used in here.
if you go the plastic utility shed.
line the inside with that concrete sheet rock.
that helps keep things from melting.
and then gen exhaust
click here for the gen exhaust page
and also see
click here for the generator tent page
and also see
click here for the extended run fuel page
and also see
click here for the generator enclosure page


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

Tabora and Iowagold - Thank you for replying and the helpful info. 

I'm now leaning towards building a wooden shed specifically for the generator. One area that I'm concerned about is ventilation. Is a powered ventilation system required. Is there a calculation for ventilation? 

Could I get by with a passive ventilation system? I am thinking (3) 16"x8" vents at the bottom of the shed acting as intake and a ridge vent, potentially coupled with a gable vent at the top of the shed acting as the exhaust?

My generator is a Champion 3500/4000 (Model 46515) that measures 24"(w) x 18"(d) x 22"(h). I was thinking of sizing the shed to 48"(w) x 36"(d) x 36"(h) and then with an A-frame roof on top of that. 

Appreciating all the help and advice. Thanks very much!!!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I don’t think you have enough airflow to run the generator in the shed With just the windows open. You will definitely need active ventilation, intake vents and an exhaust fan regardless of if its in a dedicated shed or your big one. 

I don’t know of any calculators but assume More is More. This site has a chart that’s a good reference.



PowerShelter Kit II - for storing and running portable generator inside a shed


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the gen shed pages
run a fan controller for the temperature...
in winter cool you need less flow for cooling.
and run an generator exhaust stack up in the air.
less noise if it is up with a rain cap.
and use cone baffles for the exhaust noise
Click here for the generator exhaust page


----------



## tvl (Nov 14, 2018)

I made the following using a folding table I had. Simple, but yet effective and all is tied down. The weight of the generator, along with the weight of the base, is plenty heavy to keep stable ................ maybe not during a hurricane however!

Comes apart easily for storage.


----------



## BostonDan (Nov 11, 2012)

TVL - That's very similar to what I was planning. Thanks for replying and sharing the picture. In regards to a hurricane, I don't see myself going outside during the peak of a hurricane to start it up or get everything going. I live in Massachusetts and while our storms can get powerful, the duration of the powerful portion of the storm typically doesn't last long. I'm most worried about the period after the storm. In 2004/2005 timeframe and before I had a generator, we lost power twice and each time it took about 3 weeks before power was restored. After it happened the second time, I bought the generator. Now that I have the generator, every time I have lost power, it's back on before I'm at the point of starting the generator. Again - Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

tvl said:


> I made the following using a folding table I had. Simple, but yet effective and all is tied down. The weight of the generator, along with the weight of the base, is plenty heavy to keep stable ................ maybe not during a hurricane however!
> 
> Comes apart easily for storage.


i would have put some locking rollers on the bottom of that setup.
make it a wheel out deal!
looks cool!
it should work good
also thing about extended run fuel tank or lp ng conversion.


----------



## osumet (Oct 31, 2020)

I just went through a 13 day power outage and this was my setup. A pair of sawhorses with a 3/4” sheet of ply screwed to the top. Draped a tarp over the top but left the back open so that the exhaust and cooling fan didn’t have any obstruction. I drove stakes in the ground and Bungeed the tarp down. Threw a bag of sand on top. It worked perfectly and stayed completely dry during all of the rain. My eu7000 has wheels so I could just roll it in and out from under the shelter when refueling.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin!
good idea on the make shift!
i would to have found some pavers (flat thin concrete blocks) and made a temp side walk for it..
something to get it out of the mud for a LOOONG run..
yea an external tank would to have been a good thing for running on gasoline so you could swap out tanks fast for a easy fuel up.
filling a warm gen set is tricky!
I use the marine fuel tanks for extended run on gasoline..
then swap out the tanks when they are getting low so it does not miss a beat and is safe to refuel that way.
click here for the extended run pages


----------



## jimshoe (Oct 2, 2021)

tabora said:


> View attachment 8388
> View attachment 8389
> View attachment 8390
> 
> ...


Looks sweet but it looks pricey too.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

jimshoe said:


> Looks sweet but it looks pricey too.


Actually, it was quite reasonable. Just took a few hours to build it, including the base built out of used PT 2x8 scrap.

SunCast BMS2500 shed = $167 (amazon.com)
16" 1,200CFM iLiving ILG8SF16V Exhaust Fan = $90 (amazon.com)
17" 5NKN4 Dayton gravity operated inlet shutter = $55 (zoro.com)
All purchased on sale/discount with free shipping in Nov/Dec 2017.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Here's mine...clip on PVC canopy:


----------

